# quick chang gearbox



## Tonym47 (May 8, 2013)

I have a 12"x 36" A/C lathe which i think is a #101.07403 (there were no tags on it of course) which uses the gear stack for feed change. 
Was a quick change gear box offered as an accessory? Tonym47


----------



## kd4gij (May 8, 2013)

Yes thay did offer a qc gear box. thay show up on ebay every now and again. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Tonym47 (May 8, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Yes thay did offer a qc gear box. thay show up on ebay every now and again. A bit pricey though.



thank you very muchdo you have any part numbers i can go by?


----------



## pdentrem (May 8, 2013)

I believe that there were 2 models available. I do not have an old catalogue only the parts catalogue.
There was a 1500 / 1570 and the other listed was the 6800. They were used on different lathes based upon the tumbler gear lever.

This pdf might be of help.

Whether the listing will reflect this information is dependent upon the seller.
Pierre


----------



## Dranreb (May 9, 2013)

Acorn Tools also did a QCGB with all steel gears to fit the Atlas, I have one on mine.

Remember that you will need a different lead screw to suit the gearbox as well.

Bernard


----------



## kd4gij (May 9, 2013)

Dranreb said:


> Acorn Tools also did a QCGB with all steel gears to fit the Atlas, I have one on mine.
> 
> _*Remember that you will need a different lead screw to suit the gearbox as well.*_
> 
> Bernard




The QCGB that is made my Atlas uses the same lead screw that is on his lathe. I put one on mine and used the same lead screw.


----------



## Dranreb (May 9, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> The QCGB that is made my Atlas uses the same lead screw that is on his lathe. I put one on mine and used the same lead screw.



Apologies, I didn't know that, I  have had three different lead screws amongst the spares I have gathered, all for Atlas 10" types, one for the Acorn QCGB, one for the Atlas reversing box, and another that I assumed was for the Atlas QCGB.

Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2013)

Tonym47,

The previously mentioned Atlas 1500 and 1570 (later shown as 6800) fit Atlas 10" lathes.  

Atlas built three QCGB's for 12" lathes. The one that you want that was made to fit the 3/8" bed 101.07403 (and 101.07361 through 101.07383) is Craftsman 101.20140.  When fitted to a 101.07403, the machine becomes a 101.27430 (12x24), 101.27440 (12x36) or no number assigned if the original was 12x18 or 12x30.  The existing lead screw is used with no modification (lead screw modification is required on a 10").  For reference (to avoid buying), the other two 12" boxes are for for 1/2" bed lathes and part numbers are 101.20145 and 101.201451 (Atlas 6801 and 6802).  As far as I have been able to determine, Atlas never assigned an Atlas number to the first box and did not list them for sale.

I cannot say with certainty that the two later Atlas or Craftsman GB's will not fit a 101.07403.  All that I can tell is that aside from the slip clutch on the third one the only part number I see that is different that might matter is the main housing (the operating levers are also different but that wouldn't matter).  So unless someone is willing to let you have one of the later ones to try before buy I wouldn't buy one to find out.  I do know that the lead screw for the third model is shorter than for the first two because of the slip clutch.  But the early lead screw can be cut off to fit.

Robert D.


----------



## Tonym47 (May 11, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Tonym47,
> 
> The previously mentioned Atlas 1500 and 1570 (later shown as 6800) fit Atlas 10" lathes.
> 
> ...



Thanks BOB for your help. but I don't think i would buy one from anyone  but you.


----------



## wa5cab (May 11, 2013)

You're welcome.  Unfortunately, I don't have any to sell.  :-(

One thing I forgot to comment on was the description in another post of the Acorn Tools aftermarket box for the Atlas as having "all steel gears".  I presume the assumption was that the atlas boxes used Zamak gears.  Or maybe Acorn ads made that statement.  In any case, I checked Atlas catalogs 1945 and 1950.  The 1945 shows the Pick-O-Matic (one was on eBay recently) for the 10".  This was a 6-speed quick change (3 in the gearbox times two using the sliding gear) and nothing was said in the ad about steel gears.  But the 1950 and later catalogs showing the 10" and 12" QCGB's all say "all steel gears".

Robert D.


----------

